# A realistic mud riding game



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out SPINTIRES™ - Official Site

the mud is real as it gets.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it is pretty cool. thanks for finding!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone else tried it out yet? its fun!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I like it, but how do you change vehicles? This thing you start off with is crap it barely moves on dry ground let alone when you get to mud lol

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------

nvm i got it.. you just click UAZ or MAZ. Wish there was actual mud trucks and stuff..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there is one dodge mud truck i found. itsin the forums under latest downloads.
add that mod










---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

here's another


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wish I could play it on the iPad 

Laptop still won't boot.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ahhhh im gonna have to try this out


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like fun. There was a game a few years ago that was addictive where you earned money to better your truck. I ended up with millions of dollars and just gave it all away!


----------



## brutescoot (Oct 2, 2013)

What's up guys? I'm new to the forum but I've been lurking around for awhile. Can you customize your truck on this game?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you can download ones others have built


----------



## brutescoot (Oct 2, 2013)

oh ok thanks. for some reason mine keeps lagging


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweett


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------

